# Sex Compatability??



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope I dont come off "pig-ish".
I was married 17 years and sex was always compatable. Im dating now and the women Im with is gorgeous but in bed she is just not into what I like. We have discussed the issues but nothing changes. I like to get oral and give it but she goes down but cant go all the way and she wont swallow. She doesnt really get into it either. I dislike that. Now I also on occassion like to have anal sex but she doesnt like it.
So, Im confused on this at this juncture in my life. How much do I weigh these issues?? I feel they are important but I dont want to start dating girl after girl only to find out that most women dont like tjhose things. I havent done a study on this and dont go around asking, until now. I just dont know what the percentage of women like these things or dont.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

How long have you been dating this woman?


----------



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

2 years this month
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

From my personal post-marriage experience, it's better than 50/50 to find a woman who is interested in/willing to participate in those activities. Neither of them would be deal breakers for me, though. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

Your complaint sounds sort of odd to me, (but that's just me.)

You are dating and having sex with a "gorgeous" woman, but you don't like it that she really isn't into anal sex and isn't that excited into giving you oral and can't deep throat you?

I would say, yes, that a fair amount of women don't like anal and find it difficult to deep throat their partner. 
If I was a woman, I don't think I would like those things either. 

Are you basing your love for this woman on just her physical ability at pleasing you or your shared experiences in and outside of the bedroom?

I don't mean to be critical, but in my experience, when I've really gotten my wife's toes curling and her hands white knuckling the headboard is when I receive the greatest amount of pleasure.
I'm the concert violinist and playing her body until it sings.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

If you think these concerns will have you resenting her and feeling a need that will never be fulfilled. I think you should find someone else. Just saying...


----------



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

I think physical and sexual compatability are the foundation (Chemistry) to a great relationship. If I'm not happy in bed now,, then I feel ill look for it somewhere else later. I just fear that "most"?,, women don't do these. If so,, I should have kept my wife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I think there are allot of adventurous, curious women out there. They may just need someone to open those doors for them because they feel embarrassed or uncomfortable about doing it themselves.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

rep said:


> I think physical and sexual compatability are the foundation (Chemistry) to a great relationship. *If I'm not happy in bed now,, then I feel ill look for it somewhere else later.* I just fear that "most"?,, women don't do these. If so,, I should have kept my wife
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with you that being physically and sexually compatible is a major component of a solid relationship, but not the only one. 

I think you are looking at women more like a series of holes to stick your penis in rather than an equal partner and human being with emotions and needs themselves. 

Your two major issues here are;
1. You want your woman to deep throat you and be enthusiastic about it.
2. You want her to also take it up the a$$ and enjoy it.

Is it a concern or yours if they enjoy sex with you, or is it just important for you to get off in whatever hole you jam it in?

I'm sorry if this is critical, but if my son, who is recently married, came to me with your complaint, I would be very disappointed he thought of women in those regards, (then I would kick his a$$). 

If you can find a woman that enjoys those things, and can please you in bed without you becoming disappointed in her performance and then "look for it somewhere else later", Good Luck.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

I agree with Batman. Comments like "I should have kept my wife" and "will I date girl after girl" is very telling about your attitude.

Let this girl go so she can find someone who truly loves her. I also think you need to do some work on yourself and love yourself because then you can find the capacity to love others.

"Sexual compatibility" is not your real issue.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Hookers can do all you want for a minor one-time investment....


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

When you really love someone you want more to please them and give them pleasure then you do yourself. That is the greatest pleasure in making love to a partner....that is what I think most of us are telling you. Sex is great and fun but there is a different level of love making you need to be aspiring to and its not anal or aral sex....if you get to that level of bonding with her you first won't care if she does those things and secondly she will probably be more open to them if you get to that level. There is nothing I enjoy more than spending the night loving on my big guy......giving him a bj /hj w/ a prostate message and then giving him a glass of wine and telling him to sleep well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

So as it hasn't been asked - why did you divorce?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the key in this is...."she doesn't really get into it either". Some people are sensuous and able to let go and some aren't. I agree its very difficult to assign weights to different parts of a relationship. Sex/connection/ intimacy are all very important to me and the one person that I've found in my life that I really connected with on those levels was a crazy person in other aspects.....lol My luck.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

rep said:


> I think physical and sexual compatability are the foundation (Chemistry) to a great relationship. If I'm not happy in bed now,, then I feel ill look for it somewhere else later. I just fear that "most"?,, women don't do these.* If so,, I should have kept my wife*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously? This is your attitude about women, I wonder why you are not getting what you want?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope I don't come off the wrong way, but the hotter they are, the more issues you get. Don't like this or that sex, picky.

Now an average woman, not a hottie, watch the sex be fantastic.

There was an old song about this.......can't remember all the words.

My LD wife won't do anal or deep throat me either and its no big deal. But she will give me BJ's and always swallows, occasional foot jobs to get me worked up, spoon, doggie, missionary, use the small vib I bought her, breasts on occasion, 69 if I'm lucky and sometimes she's on top and rides me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

CuddleBug said:


> I hope I don't come off the wrong way, but the hotter they are, the more issues you get. Don't like this or that sex, picky.
> 
> Now an average woman, not a hottie, watch the sex be fantastic.
> 
> ...


My STBXW was exceedingly average looking. Nothing wrong with that, of course. But she was definitely in the half (in my experience, that is) that was not going anywhere near oral or anal. My current SO is considerably better looking, much classier, and she's a sex freak. So my experience goes against yours. But that's the fun of getting to know people! 

C


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Yah, I hear yah. Everyone is so different, can't generalize. Good example of this is a guy at work met his woman to be and she is a hottie. Turns out she also is a sex freak and wants it as much and more than he does and even while she was pregnant and just had their son.

My life experiences so far, the hotter they are, the more trouble they are.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

mineforever said:


> When you really love someone you want more to please them and give them pleasure then you do yourself. That is the greatest pleasure in making love to a partner....that is what I think most of us are telling you. Sex is great and fun but there is a different level of love making you need to be aspiring to and its not anal or aral sex....if you get to that level of bonding with her you first won't care if she does those things and secondly she will probably be more open to them if you get to that level. There is nothing I enjoy more than spending the night loving on my big guy......giving him a bj /hj w/ a prostate message and then giving him a glass of wine and telling him to sleep well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Using this logic we can conclude that his girlfriend does not really love Him since she doesn't want more to please him and give him pleasure than herself.


----------

